# Positions for TF 1-11?? Any Ideas.



## Cowboy (10 Dec 2009)

Hey Guys,

Reservist Cpl. from a combat Arms unit. Looking to go on 1-11 and wanted more info on some of the different positons available. I've been told that there's an opportunity for me to go as a Simic operator? Im not sure what that is or if I've even spelled it correctly. No one in my COC or unit has been able to give me any decent info on what they do or whether or not it would be a good go. Any info is greatly appreciated!

Thanks,


----------



## dapaterson (10 Dec 2009)

CIMIC = Civil-military affairs.  Working with the locals and development agencies.  Google CIMIC and civil-military affairs, plus search on this site for more information.


Timings and composition of TF 1-11 are still up in the air, though.


----------



## Redeye (10 Dec 2009)

To undertake CIMIC Selection you have to be at least a Sgt for NCO side - Lt with AJOSQ for officers.  They do employ Cpls though as drivers and other positions, but not as Operators.



			
				Cowboy said:
			
		

> Hey Guys,
> 
> Reservist Cpl. from a combat Arms unit. Looking to go on 1-11 and wanted more info on some of the different positons available. I've been told that there's an opportunity for me to go as a Simic operator? Im not sure what that is or if I've even spelled it correctly. No one in my COC or unit has been able to give me any decent info on what they do or whether or not it would be a good go. Any info is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## Cowboy (10 Dec 2009)

GREAT! thanks alot guys, that's a hec of alot more than I had to go on before. As far as being a driver that's fine for me, at this point it's about the experience and getting a chance to go.  

Thanks for the feed back!~


----------



## noneck (11 Dec 2009)

You may want to consider PSY OPS. All ranks are trained to be operators/disseminators and it gets you out of the wire. You work in small teams and are usually attached to a larger formation for operations. The basic gig is influencing the fence sitters, either via printed means, audio (Radio Rana) or the most common approach face to face comms.

Each area has a PSY OPS unit, LFWA'a PSY OPS unit is located in Edmonton. The courses are run in the Fall and Spring in Kingston. I believe that they have a web presence if you look up LFWA PSY OPS.

Cheers
Noneck


----------

